# Ελλάς Ελλήνων αστυνομικών (Ασκληπιού, 9-1-2009)



## stathis (Jan 10, 2009)

Με αφορμή ένα ποστ της Έλσας σε άλλο νήμα.



Elsa said:


> Μόλις πριν λίγο, στην λήξη της πορείας, έγινε χαμός στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Έπεσε ξύλο με το τουλούμι - και των περαστικών! - στην Ασκληπιού και αθρόες συλλήψεις μαθητών αλλά και των δικηγόρων που πήγαν να βοηθήσουν και τα κανάλια κάνουν την πάπια...
> Όταν είναι να δείξουν λεηλασίες, σπασίματα και φωτιές είναι πρώτοι!
> Καλά που υπάρχει και το ραδιόφωνο. Μόλις έγινε καταγγελία στο ραδιόφωνο του Άλφα οτι ένας ασθενής που βγήκε από την Κεντρική Κλινική στην Ασκληπιού δέχτηκε επίθεση από τα ΜΑΤ, τον έριξαν κάτω και τον εγκατέλειψαν αιμόφυρτο στο δρόμο...


Μερικά λινκς από το TV Χωρίς Σύνορα:
Τα ΜΑΤ χτυπούν τραυματισμένο νεαρό
Ασκληπιού 14: Η αστυνομία σε πλήρη δράση
Δηλώσεις στο Tvxs για τις αναίτιες συλλήψεις
Επίσης, ηχητικό απόσπασμα από τον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό Στο Κόκκινο.
Τέλος, οι 18 συλληφθέντες δικηγόροι σκοπεύουν να καταθέσουν μηνύσεις και αγωγές, ενώ η ΕΣΗΕΑ προχώρησε σε διάβημα διαμαρτυρίας για τον ξυλοδαρμό και την επίθεση εις βάρος δημοσιογράφων και φωτογράφων. (http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=106730)

*Με δυο λόγια, για όσους βαριούνται ή δεν έχουν χρόνο: ξύλο παντού (και σε δημοσιογράφους), συλλήψεις δικηγόρων, ξύλο σε ήδη ξυλοκοπημένους τραυματίες, και άλλα σεμνά και ταπεινά. Τα σκυλιά έχουν αφηνιάσει.*
(Αφού δείτε και ακούσετε, μπορείτε μετά να επιδοθείτε σε νηφάλιες και ισορροπημένες αναλύσεις, για το εγωιστικό γονίδιο φερ' ειπείν.)


----------



## curry (Jan 10, 2009)

Πληροφορήθηκα αργά τα επεισόδια αλλά διάβασα και είδα διάφορα.

Γιατί, κατά τη γνώμη μου, φέρθηκαν έτσι ΜΑΤ (και Ασφάλεια σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις); 

Αν είχαν εντολές να χτυπήσουν αν παρενοχληθούν, τότε 
α) δεν έχουν καμία κριτική ικανότητα ή/και 
β) είναι χέστηδες, αφού παρόλο που είναι σαν κινούμενα τεθωρακισμένα, την πέφτουν σε γυναίκες και μάλιστα ηλικιωμένες, αντί να αντιμετωπίσουν αυτούς που (απρόκλητα ή όχι) τους επιτίθενται. 
γ) η επιλογή στόχου ήταν συνειδητή από κατά συρροήν τραμπούκους και λεχρίτες που κρύβονται πίσω από τη στολή τους.

Όσο για το επίπεδο του σώματος, αυτό φαίνεται γενικά όταν: μπανταρισμένος (στο κεφάλι) τραυματίας εξέρχεται από κλινική και ΜΑΤατζής τον κάνει τουλούμι στο ξύλο, χωρίς κανένας από τους συναδέλφους του να κάνει κάτι. 

Αν η εντολή ήταν χτυπήστε γενικώς και αδιακρίτως, έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια ανεγκέφαλη και επικίνδυνη ηγεσία (αστυνομία, υπουργείο κλπ) και με ακόμα πιο ανεγκέφαλα και άκρως επικίνδυνα εκτελεστικά όργανα. Και να μην πούμε για τις ασύστολες παρανομίες τους, σε κάθε επίπεδο: η πιο light επισήμανση είναι πως, όταν πολίτης επιδεικνύει ταυτότητα (και μάλιστα δικηγόρου) και απαιτεί τα στοιχεία ενός αστυνομικού οργάνου, αυτό είναι υποχρεωμένο να τα δώσει, όχι να κάνει προσαγωγή στον πολίτη!

Φυσικά, η αστυνομία μπορεί και αλωνίζει γιατί της επιτρέπεται. Όπως αλωνίζουν και αυτοί που της το επιτρέπουν και που ανέχονται (ή μάλλον επιθυμούν) τέτοια πράγματα. Αλλά λογικό, αφού κανείς μας δεν αντιδρά με κάποιον (οποιονδήποτε) τρόπο. Προτιμάμε να αφήνουμε μπάτσους και μπαχαλάκηδες να διαμορφώνουν την κοινωνική κατάσταση; Δεν με νοιάζει αν έχουν γίνει χειρότερα στο παρελθόν, δεν μου καίγεται καρφί. Το θέμα είναι να προοδεύουμε και να μην γυρίζουμε πίσω, όχι να λέμε πάλι καλά και μη χειρότερα και να φτύνουμε τον κόρφο μας σαν τις γιαγιάδες. Προσωπικά αρνούμαι να γυρίσω 60 χρόνια πίσω και να ανέχομαι ανίκανους και κακούς πολιτικούς, μπάτσους με μεγαλομανία, προβοκάτορες και παρακρατικούς ("τρομοκράτες" του κώλου). Δηλαδή, τι πρέπει να γίνει για να αντιδράσουμε; Πραγματικά απορώ με την ελληνική κοινωνία, πραγματικά απορώ.

Άσχετό με το νήμα, το φόρουμ κλπ, αλλά αν ακούσω ξανά αντιεξουσιαστή να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο παράπλευρη απώλεια, θα τον στείλω στην Γάζα!


----------



## stathis (Jan 10, 2009)

Επειδή σε αυτό το φόρουμ πιστεύουμε ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει αντίλογος και να ακούγονται όλες οι φωνές (σε ψυχαναγκαστικό βαθμό), ιδού το σχόλιο της πολιτικής ηγεσίας της αστυνομίας για τα χθεσινά δρώμενα:

Σε ερώτηση για το πώς έδρασε η αστυνομία στο συλλαλητήριο της Παρασκευής, ο κ. Παυλόπουλος είπε ότι έκανε ό,τι μπορούσε, προκειμένου μια ειρηνική πορεία να περιφρουρηθεί και στη συνέχεια, όταν πήγαν να δημιουργηθούν κάποια έκτροπα, να λειτουργήσει μέσα στο πλαίσιο της νομιμότητας.
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=974143&lngDtrID=244


----------



## Elsa (Jan 10, 2009)

Το θέμα είναι τι περνάει στον πολύ κόσμο και πόσο μεγάλη ευθύνη έχουν τα μέσα γι αυτό. 
Όταν μετά από τη χτεσινή εξαιρετικά βίαιη συμπεριφορά της αστυνομίας ανοίγεις την τηλεόραση και το μοτίβο είναι πάλι "συμπλοκές με κουκουλοφόρους" και στο τέλος μια πολύ χλιαρή αναφορά στα έκτροπα της ίδιας της αστυνομίας, τη στιγμή που τα θύματα ήταν ηλικιωμένοι, δικηγόροι, νοσηλευτές, απλοί περαστικοί και ένας άτυχος που μόλις είχε βγει από την κλινική...τι εικόνα θα διαμορφώσει ο νοικοκυραίος τηλεθεατής;
Δυστυχώς πολλοί είναι αυτοί που αρκούνται στα κανάλια για ενημέρωση. Αυτές τις δύσκολες μέρες, αν δεν υπήρχε το ραδιόφωνο και το διαδίκτυο αμφιβάλλω αν θα μάθαινε κανείς μας τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει στους δρόμους. Θα μου πεις, κι αν τα μάθαιναν θα έβγαιναν κι αυτοί στο δρόμο να διαμαρτυρηθούν; Δεν ξέρω. 
(συγγνώμη που χτες πόσταρα σε ψιλο-άσχετο νήμα τα νέα για τα επεισόδια στην Ασκληπιού...Τα άκουγα εκείνη την ώρα και είχα ταραχτεί, δεν είχα ψυχραιμία να ανοίξω νέο νήμα)


----------



## stathis (Jan 10, 2009)

curry said:


> Γιατί, κατά τη γνώμη μου, φέρθηκαν έτσι ΜΑΤ (και Ασφάλεια σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις);
> 
> Αν είχαν εντολές να χτυπήσουν αν παρενοχληθούν, τότε
> α) δεν έχουν καμία κριτική ικανότητα ή/και
> ...


Όσον αφορά τα χθεσινά, για το γ δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά, αλλά γενικότερα ισχύουν και τα τρία παραπάνω.



curry said:


> Αν η εντολή ήταν χτυπήστε γενικώς και αδιακρίτως, έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια ανεγκέφαλη και επικίνδυνη ηγεσία (αστυνομία, υπουργείο κλπ) και με ακόμα πιο ανεγκέφαλα και άκρως επικίνδυνα εκτελεστικά όργανα.


Κάπως έτσι. Υποτίθεται ότι ως επακόλουθο του ανασχηματισμού και εν όψει της πρώτης συγκέντρωσης της χρονιάς, το δόγμα της αστυνομίας άλλαξε από "αμυντικό" σε "μηδενική ανοχή". Ειδικότερα, χθες φαίνεται ότι υπήρχαν σαφείς εντολές για πολλές συλλήψεις, κάτι που επιβεβαιώνεται και από αυτόπτες και αυτήκοους μάρτυρες (αναφέρεται και στη ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του πρώτου ποστ).


----------



## crystal (Jan 10, 2009)

> Το θέμα είναι να προοδεύουμε και να μην γυρίζουμε πίσω, όχι να λέμε πάλι καλά και μη χειρότερα και να φτύνουμε τον κόρφο μας σαν τις γιαγιάδες.



Πριν από λίγα χρόνια, ένας φίλος Αμερικανός μου είχε πει πως η Ελλάδα ανήκει στον τρίτο κόσμο. Είχα θυμώσει και του απάντησα πως η πρόοδος δεν υπολογίζεται μόνο με τον ισολογισμό της χώρας, πως το να ψηφίζεις πρόεδρο τον Μπους για δεύτερη φορά σημαίνει ότι η δική σου κοινωνία δεν έχει μάθει από τα λάθη της και δεν έχει κάνει ούτε ένα βήμα μπροστά. (Όχι, Στάθη, δεν θα καταλήξω στο εγωιστικό γονίδιο, το ορκίζομαι.) 
Αυτά που συμβαίνουν τον τελευταίο μήνα είναι γερά χαστούκια για μένα. Όχι ότι νόμιζα πως η Ελλάδα είναι παράδεισος, αλλά δεν μπορούσα ποτέ να διανοηθώ ότι θα φτάναμε σε τέτοιο σημείο. Δολοφονία-προβοκάτσια (γιατί για μένα αυτό ήταν), καταστροφές-προβοκάτσια (στην συντριπτική τους έκταση), επιθέσεις σε αστυνομικούς-προβοκάτσια και τώρα βαράτε αβέρτα, αδέρφια! 
Και χθες θυμήθηκα εκείνη τη συζήτηση του 2005 και ναι, είμαστε τριτοκοσμικοί. Γιατί ενώ οι χαζοί Αμερικάνοι ψήφισαν για πρόεδρο έναν άνθρωπο που μερικές δεκαετίες πριν δεν θα μπορούσε ούτε να καθήσει σε λεωφορείο (και πείτε μου, υπάρχει πιο τρανταχτή απόδειξη της μεταστροφής που μπορεί να συντελεστεί σε μια κοινωνία από κάτι τέτοιο; ), εμείς οι έξυπνοι Έλληνες συντηρούμε τις ίδιες πολιτικές φάρες, τις αντιλήψεις, τον ωχαδερφισμό, την απάθεια και ταυτόχρονα την υστερία που δεν οδηγεί πουθενά, εδώ και δεκαετίες. Για την μισή Ελλάδα δεν τρέχει κάστανο, αφού χθες τίποτα δεν κάηκε και καλώς τους ρίξανε και μερικές, να ισιώσουν τα καλόπαιδα. Τώρα αν έφυγε και καμιά ξώφαλτση, συμβαίνουν αυτά, ρε αδερφέ... 
Έχω απογοητευτεί μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει, γι αυτό δεν μπορώ πλέον να αναλύω το καθετί που συμβαίνει ξεχωριστά. Είναι όλα κερασάκια στην τούρτα μας, η οποία είναι ήδη τίγκα και θα τιγκάρει κι άλλο. Το ξέρω πως αυτό το νήμα ανοίχτηκε με επίκεντρο τα χθεσινά και συγγνώμη που πλατειάζω τόσο, αλλά η φράση αυτή της curry ξεκλείδωσε όλη τη μαυρίλα μου. Που γίνεται μεγαλύτερη ξέροντας πως, όσο και να εκτονωνόμαστε είκοσι άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα, στον καθένα μας αντιστοιχούν άλλοι χίλιοι που αδιαφορούν και τελικά θα υπερισχύσουν, συντηρώντας για πάντα την ίδια κατάσταση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2009)

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω ότι δεν δόθηκε επαρκής κάλυψη στα επεισόδια σε βάρος ασχέτων, αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να πιστέψω ότι η πολιτική και η φυσική ηγεσία της αστυνομίας δεν είναι άνθρωποι ούτε ηλίθιοι ούτε βίαιοι. Φαινόμενα σαν κι αυτά έχουν ξανασυμβεί και δεν θέλω να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες εντολές για βιαιότητες σε βάρος περαστικών ή έστω και διαμαρτυρόμενων πολιτών (αν υπάρχουν, επιστρέφουμε στη διατύπωση για ηλίθια και βίαιη ηγεσία). Γίνονται λοιπόν αυτά με πρωτοβουλία ηλίθιων και βίαιων αστυνομικών; Που δρουν μαζικά; Που δεν παίρνουν κάποια στιγμή διαφορετική εντολή από τους παρόντες προϊσταμένους τους; Που ποτέ δεν τιμωρούνται;

Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν έχω καταφέρει να εντοπίσω πώς πρέπει να μοιράσει κανείς την ευθύνη για την ηλιθιότητα και τη βιαιότητα. Ωστόσο, περισσεύουν και τα δύο.

Ερμηνείες έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς αλλά καμιά δεν με έχει πείσει. Κάθε νέα συμβολή θα εκτιμηθεί. Με το σκεπτικό ότι, για να αντιμετωπίσεις αποτελεσματικά ένα φαινόμενο, είναι χρήσιμο να το ερμηνεύσεις πρώτα.


----------



## danae (Jan 25, 2009)

Διάβασα ότι σύντομα θα χρησιμοποιεί και σκύλους η αστυνομία... 

"Υδροφόρα οχήματα με εκτοξευτές νερού για τη διάλυση συγκεντρώσεων αγοράζει η ΕΛΑΣ. Σε εξέλιξη βρίσκεται η διαδικασία διαγωνισμού για την αγορά αστυνομικών σκύλων, οι οποίοι θα εκπαιδευτούν κατάλληλα για να χρησιμοποιούνται από τις αστυνομικές περιπόλους. [...]
Οι σκύλοι δεν θα χρησιμοποιούνται σε συγκεντρώσεις και διαδηλώσεις, παρά μόνον όταν διαπράττονται πλημμελήματα ή κακουργήματα."


----------



## curry (Jan 25, 2009)

Άντε τώρα να βρεις συνθήματα για τους σκύλους... (σκύλοι, γουρούνια, ασφαλίτες; ο σνούπι πουλάει την ηρωινή; πλούτο, κουφ***, έρχεται κρεμάλα; ιδέες ρίχνω...)

Οι πληροφορίες ότι στα υπόγεια της ΕΥΠ γίνονται πειράματα κλωνοποίησης δεινοσαύρων με σκοπό την καταστολή διαδηλώσεων (αλλά και την απαλλοτρίωση τσιμέντων για να γίνουν πάρκα) ελέγχονται ως ανακριβείς.

Στα σοβαρά τώρα, θα βάζουν τα σκυλιά να κάνουν το dirty job; Σαν δεν ντρέπονται. Α ρε dirty Harry, τι ξεπεσμός...


----------

